# Fedor Emelianenko: 'I'm Not a UFC Fan'



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/18/fedor-emelianenko-im-not-a-ufc-fan/



> Mike Chiappetta
> MMA Writer
> 
> 
> ...


Better try another angle Dana....being a dick isnt working...:thumbsup: 

Thoughts??:confused02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

He's just going to go down as the best fighter in the world, with a big asterick next to his name. We can all agree that the best HW's are in the UFC, and Fedor isn't worried about fighting them, because there is a pretty big chance that he'd get beat.

I respect Fedor, but the fact that the UFC has offered him a ton of money, and a chance to fight the best, I could care less about ever seeing him fight again.

Keep fighting people like Werdum, Fedor.

I'd also like to add that he's trash talking the UFC, while running around with the thugs we know as "M-1".


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He can have his opinions, I like it of course. But if I didn't like the interviews and build up of the fights but still wanted to watch just the fights, that sounds easy enough.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Angle*

I've never agreed with Dana White's kindergarten tirades!


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

I agree that Dana can act like a douche but at the same time I appreciate how Dana is. I can not stand a person who tries to sugar coat every little thing. Dishonesty usually lies within that.
Anyway, I am starting to feel that Fedor is intimidated by the UFC's heavyweights. Honestly Fedor is a bad man but he hasn't fought the caliber of HW that the UFC has. He knows it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*UFC's Heavyweights*

I personally don't think he is intimidated but that's just my opinion!


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> He's just going to go down as the best fighter in the world, with a big asterick next to his name. We can all agree that the best HW's are in the UFC, and Fedor isn't worried about fighting them, because there is a pretty big chance that he'd get beat.
> 
> I respect Fedor, but the fact that the UFC has offered him a ton of money, and a chance to fight the best, I could care less about ever seeing him fight again.
> 
> ...


FEDOR is one of my favourite fighters, but unless he fights the Carwins, Mirs and Lesnars there is always going to be the factor of

Possibly the best fighter ever without any definite answer imo although he's defeated many great names.
To say that UFC is full of some fighters with crappy attitudes, is hypocritical IMO after the Strikeforce brawl and things that used to go on in Pride FC.
I don't think a whole organisation can be judged by actions of some fighters, you are always going to get that with combat sports a few guys that are in it, that don't know how to act or are very aggressive, probably one of the thing that probably made some fighters exciting to watch in the 1st place, you'll always have crappy incidents in any sport regardless of organisation.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have to agree with Fedor, I haven't been much of a UFC fan since Dana took over that's for sure!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Dan9 said:


> I have to agree with Fedor, I haven't been much of a UFC fan since Dana took over that's for sure!


So you hate everything post UFC 30?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ufc 30*

Dana White has done alot to advance the sport of MMA, there is no doubt about that. Unfortunately, since he has bought out PRIDE, he has become rather arrogant with anything not related to the UFC. Look at how he treated Affliction, BodogFight, EliteXC, and the IFL. Now he is treating Strikeforce the same way and might turn on Bellator if they become too popular. His legacy as an advocate for MMA is solidified, but he is tarnishing it by fighting with anything not UFC!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Dana White has done alot to advance the sport of MMA, there is no doubt about that. Unfortunately, since he has bought out PRIDE, he has become rather arrogant with anything not related to the UFC. Look at how he treated Affliction, BodogFight, EliteXC, and the IFL. Now he is treating Strikeforce the same way and might turn on Bellator if they become too popular. His legacy as an advocate for MMA is solidified, but he is tarnishing it by fighting with anything not UFC!


The UFC is a business, first and foremost, and Dana White is a business man. Affliction, Bodog, and EliteXC were all competitors, and Dana has shut them all down, as any business man would do.

It's obvious that Dana has a passion for the sport, but he's protecting his investment, the same as Scott Coker does with Strikeforce.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Investment*

He might want to watch it though cause if he keeps it up he might find himself getting hit for having a monopoly!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He might want to watch it though cause if he keeps it up he might find himself getting hit for having a monopoly!


Then the NBA, MLB, NFL, NHL, and the WNBA all better watch out.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Monopolies*

NBA has a developement league, MLB's smaller competitor is an organization called the American Association of Independent Professional Baseball, NFL's smaller competitor is called the United Football League, NHL has a semi-pro associate league called the American Hockey League, and the WNBA used to deal with the FIBA Women's World League, so they all aren't monopolies!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/06/18/fedor-emelianenko-im-not-a-ufc-fan/?



> Pre-fight conference calls are generally quite routine affairs. They serve a purpose: getting quotes to reporters to pass on to the fans, but often it's a lot of words with little meaning. The fighter always has had "the best camp of my life," is in the "the best shape of his life," and has plans to win.
> 
> A few colorful characters sometimes stray from the script, but every once in a while you get something unexpected. Heavyweight MMA legend Fedor Emelianenko dropped one of those moments during Friday's Strikeforce call leading up to his fight with Fabricio Werdum on June 26. Asked by MMA Fighting why their fight was more relevant than the upcoming UFC heavyweight championship bout a week later, the usually soft-spoken Emelianenko explained that the two fights featured four world-class talents. Then, he let out a rare, pointed comment.
> 
> ...


Could it be that the UFC hype machine is putting Fedor off? Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah because Strikeforce and M-1 have so much better hype. He just can't except that the fight the week after is more relevant than him beating the hell out of Werdum.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

i agree with fedor...coundowns,primetimes,hype is great before the fight,but when the fight come 70% of that fights are boring...


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> He's just going to go down as the best fighter in the world, with a big asterick next to his name. We can all agree that the best HW's are in the UFC, and Fedor isn't worried about fighting them, because there is a pretty big chance that he'd get beat.


A big chance Fedor would get beat? Fedor already beat the top guys years ago while they were in their prime, who's to say Fedor can't do it again? He would beat Cain standing, he would beat Mir standing, he would beat Carwin somehow (probably standing) and he would probably only have difficulties fighting Brock which it would end with Brock getting KTFO standing or Fedor getting laid on and smashed to death like Mir did in both their fights.

I'm being realistic the only thing the UFC can offer us with Fedor are great fights but these fights are also pretty one sided when you think about it outside of the Brock fight and MAYBE Anderson Silva fight. It's the UFC and Dana that need to convince Fedor he needs to fight because money obviously won't. 

I think Fedor is content with his legacy and as a fan I am too. If he goes to the UFC then great but if not there's no need to put an * by his name he doesn't deserve that.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> He's just going to go down as the best fighter in the world, with a big asterick next to his name. We can all agree that the best HW's are in the UFC, and Fedor isn't worried about fighting them, because there is a pretty big chance that he'd get beat.
> 
> I respect Fedor, but the fact that the UFC has offered him a ton of money, and a chance to fight the best, I could care less about ever seeing him fight again.
> 
> ...


Yup, my sentiments exactly. He may finish off his career as 50-1 but if he doesn't fight the likes of Mir, Lesnar, Carwin, etc then he hasn't really proven himself against the best in the world, I mean, I know its probably not entirely his fault, but he hasn't even fought the Strikeforce heavy weight champ.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> NBA has a developement league, MLB's smaller competitor is an organization called the American Association of Independent Professional Baseball, NFL's smaller competitor is called the United Football League, NHL has a semi-pro associate league called the American Hockey League, and the WNBA used to deal with the FIBA Women's World League, so they all aren't monopolies!



You just put the MLB on the same level as the AAIPB. The D-League is basiclly minor league teams. NFL=UFL now. I have never even heard of the AHL, and a USED to.

The UFC has not run anyone out of buisness. Its the need for everyone to compete with the UFC from day-one that is running them out of buisness. THe company that is doing it the best is Bellator. Sure they have some ex-UFC fighters, but they are also showcasing their own crop. They are putting on shows left, and right. Sure this process may take some time, but atleast they will not end up bankrupt.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> He might want to watch it though cause if he keeps it up he might find himself getting hit for having a monopoly!


It's not a monopoly putting other competitors out of business, unless the UFC has some kind of copyright on MMA as a whole, which won't ever happen.



ZaoSyn said:


> A big chance Fedor would get beat? Fedor already beat the top guys years ago while they were in their prime, who's to say Fedor can't do it again? He would beat Cain standing, he would beat Mir standing, he would beat Carwin somehow (probably standing) and he would probably only have difficulties fighting Brock which it would end with Brock getting KTFO standing or Fedor getting laid on and smashed to death like Mir did in both their fights.
> 
> I'm being realistic the only thing the UFC can offer us with Fedor are great fights but these fights are also pretty one sided when you think about it outside of the Brock fight and MAYBE Anderson Silva fight. It's the UFC and Dana that need to convince Fedor he needs to fight because money obviously won't.
> 
> I think Fedor is content with his legacy and as a fan I am too. If he goes to the UFC then great but if not there's no need to put an * by his name he doesn't deserve that.


What about his prime? As I said, I respect Fedor, and there is no denying that he defeated the best of the best, but that was then, and this is now. We have more massive HW's in MMA now, and while I don't think Fedor is directly scared of anyone, per se, I do believe that he does have a fear of being defeated.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Fedor is the same guy who fought for EliteXc with dancing girls and pyrotechnics. As long as the money makes sense to M1, he'll be there. UFC has pre-fights down pat, and the production is excellent, so he's just finding reasons to stay relevant at this point.


----------



## VAwrestler (Jun 16, 2010)

His main issue, according to him, is the fact that when you sign with the UFC, they expect to have full control of your likeness rights. Fedor wants a contract that still allows him to keep control of both M1, and where his likeness is used.

The $ is there, lets use some common sense in that regard. And who has he defeated that was in their prime?? I keep seeing him KO UFC champs who are years past their hay-day.

Until he fights some relevant fights, I will argue until I'm blue in the face that he is probably only 3rd or 4th in the world...at his own weight class.

This Verdum fight is a joke...who gives 2 shits about Verdum? Why isn't he fighting Overeem?? That's the only fight that makes sense to me. Other than him letting his testicles drop and actually challenge himself..


----------



## Papou2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Originally posted by rivethead on mmanews.com forums:

A few points:
This is a situation where someone is asked a question in an interview and answers it, and then the answer is misinterpreted in the absence of the initial question. It happens a lot.

I'm sure that he was asked if he was a UFC fan, or if he watches it regularly, and he said no. And then the interviewer pressed for reasons why.

Fedor doesn't watch MMA. He doesn't even watch his opponents tapes as he prepares for them. He doesn't even watch his own fights. He's stated this in repeated interviews. Violence makes him uncomfortable.

He's not saying the UFC sucks. He's not dissing the UFC fighters. He's saying the unification title fight isn't as relevant as people think it is because between them, Carwin and lesnar have a sum total of 3 wins over ranked opponents. Hype is nice, but it's left the realm of reality here.

He also talks about the negativity in the UFC, and he's right. He's wooed by dana, who then turns around and begins a long-term character assassination of him, all of which is obviously bullshit: he sucks; he's not top 5; he's never beaten a ranked opponent; he's a crazy Russian, just like his countrymen, etc. [this is only obviously bullshit if you're an intelligent person who doesn't have their head up dana's ass]. So there's obvious negativity there.

Then, to the best of his ability, dana counter-programs every card Fedor fights on, and dismisses his orgs as something nobody is interested in...more negativity.

And finally, the UFC fighters themselves. You've got lesnar clowning a half-blind Herring after he couldn't finish him as though it was the most dominant win in history. You've got him insulting sponsors and talking about ******* his wife [as though it was a rarity?!!]. You've got Mir saying he wants to kill lesnar inside the cage. You've got Anderson preferring to humiliate guys by dancing instead of fighting. You've got Sonnen who has delved so deep into the spin doctor soup that he's coming up with multiple personalities.

All of this is great for a North American 18-25 year old demographic where a lot of them already have ADD. But Fedor isn't North American, he isn't 18-25, and he doesn't have ADD.

He's a professional.

He's finds it negative.

That doesn't mean he's disrespecting the individual fighters. It means he sees through the hype, because he's not immersed in it.

By himself, Fedor has already beaten more ranked opponents than all of the current UFC HW's combined. In the last 3 years--which is the period most people complain about since the fall of PRIDE FC--he's beaten more ranked opponents than any single HW in the industry has.

M1 brought Fedor/Arlovski to 25 million homes abroad. 25 million. By contrast, UFC 100, the biggest show UFC has had to date, did less than 2 million.

It's only selfish when you consider the absolute control dana wants to exert over the UFC. Is dana's pathological need for control understandable? Sure. But it doesn't mean M1 isn't a viable option that can bring MMA to a new market. Don't believe all of the spin dana puts on things.

Werdum is a top 10 HW, and anyone who doesn't have him ranked as such has their head up their ass.
Arlovski left the UFC to go fight Fedor. He is the only fighter dana has openly expressed regret about not being able to re-sign. He was ranked as high as top 3 at the time of the Fedor fight. Tim left over salary disputes, because lesnar came in and made 5x what he was making as a standing champion. He was ranked as high as top 5 at the time he faced Fedor. Werdum lost after going 2 of 4, but after being promised a titleshot [that was then denied] for beating Gonzaga [again]. The Dos Santos KO represented a great opportunity for dana to cut him because he's a legitimate threat [top 3 BJJ in the game and a dangerous striker] who is considered boring by casual fans and refuses to engage in the shit-talking lesnar and Mir do.

These fighters were not cut because they weren't talented. They're not in the UFC because they don't fit the mold of the UFC's promotion, which is to overhype mediocre fights and convince fanboys that they're the best thing that ever happened in the history of the world.

Despite having two orgs fold around him, Fedor has fought as often--and against more ranked opponents--than virtually any elite HW in the UFC.

The idea that he doesn't fight often is a myth that needs to go away. Don't believe everything uncle dana says.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I think a little ' I am not a fan of the UFC' is granted to Fedor after all the attacks Dana made towards Fedor and his organization.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> "What I meant to say was, I'm not a fan of watching their fights," he said. "Compared to the commercials, the promotion and anticipation of their fights and the shows I've seen, there seems to be a negativity in a lot of their shows, so I'm just not a fan of watching their programs.
> 
> "In some ways how the fights are presented, and the manner that they're presented." he continued.


I strongly disagree with him. I love UFC countdowns + PPV spots a lot, sometimes they are even better than actual fights. It creates an alluring atmosphere around main events, helps to draw general audience. Certainly, there are times when fighters act like they hate each other and ready to "go to the death", but for me personally it adds more interest to it. In every kind of sport there are many "victims of emotions" who constantly think like they ought to prove something to somebody. During the most recent Olympics, one of the hockey players from the US team admitted that he hates the Canadian team. So it's not like MMA should always be about absolute respect without any occasional hatred.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

hkado said:


> So you hate everything post UFC 30?


What does that mean?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ufc 30*

That was the first UFC event under Zuffa!


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

hkado said:


> So you hate everything post UFC 30?


No, I don't hate everything post UFC 30, I just don't like Dana White's antics and arrogance is all.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Antics and Arrogance*

Yeah I think all the power has gotten to his head!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Yeah I think all the power has gotten to his head!


We have to give him credit for it, he deserved it and succeeded where others have failed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Succeeded*

It's his success that has given him a sense of arrogance!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

It's great to see Fedor sticking up for himself. He doesn't need the UFC, the UFC needs/wants him, thats the bottom line. Dana White is nothing but a lying hypocrite who doesn't rank anyone who hasn't fought in the UFC. Fedor has beaten more top ranked HW's then anyone else in the world, his legacy is spotless. He is content with his legacy, and so am I as a fan. Right now he is cleaning out the Strikeforce 265 division, which is no joke. If he goes to the UFC, thats great, theres some interesting matchups for sure. If not, he still goes down as the greatest ever in my book.


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

kickstar said:


> i agree with fedor...coundowns,primetimes,hype is great before the fight,but when the fight come 70% of that fights are boring...


I have to disagree, the countdowns, primetimes and hype sell fights... and ultimately this generates revenue not only for UFC but also for the fighters...

As much as it showcases the UFC brand, it also showcases fighters which allow them to become household names. Without these marketing pushes, fighters would lose tons of money from sponsorship money. I think fedor can have an opinion about how UFC overhypes their relevance, but the fighters definitely benefit along with the UFC as well.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> He's just going to go down as the best fighter in the world, with a big asterick next to his name. We can all agree that the best HW's are in the UFC, and Fedor isn't worried about fighting them, because there is a pretty big chance that he'd get beat.
> 
> I respect Fedor, but the fact that the UFC has offered him a ton of money, and a chance to fight the best, I could care less about ever seeing him fight again.
> 
> ...


I agree with this post to a large degree. I will say that I'll continue watching his fights, but overall I have lost a lot of the interest knowing that he's fighting guys a step below the top level guys.

It'd be like how I'd lose interest if BJ Penn went to the WEC and starting fighting their LW's.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont blame Fedor at all, UFC has left a sour taste in the mouths of many.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Fedor*

Just because he's not fighting the UFC's best doesn't mean we should take anything away from his mystique, for all we know Dana probably rubbed him the wrong way, and no amount of money would have made Fedor want to fight for him??


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

luckbox said:


> It's great to see Fedor sticking up for himself. He doesn't need the UFC, the UFC needs/wants him, thats the bottom line. Dana White is nothing but a lying hypocrite who doesn't rank anyone who hasn't fought in the UFC. Fedor has beaten more top ranked HW's then anyone else in the world, his legacy is spotless. He is content with his legacy, and so am I as a fan. Right now he is cleaning out the Strikeforce 265 division, which is no joke. If he goes to the UFC, thats great, theres some interesting matchups for sure. If not, he still goes down as the greatest ever in my book.


Why does the UFC need Fedor? The UFC's primary marketed audiences are North America and the UK, most fans that aren't hardcore into MMA which are the minority dont care about Fedor. Chris Leben is probably a bigger PPV draw than Fedor in those markets. As far as SF having a good division, they have Fedor and Overeem, Roger's is a power puncher with almost no other skills and Werdum has world class BJJ but hasnt really subbed alot of guys in MMA since Pride, I think he has 1 sub in the last 4-5 years from a guy who only has BJJ in his skillset and got KO'd by JDS in under a minute.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

luckbox said:


> He doesn't need the UFC, the UFC needs/wants him, thats the bottom line. Fedor has beaten more top ranked HW's then anyone else in the world, his legacy is spotless. He is content with his legacy, and so am I as a fan. Right now he is cleaning out the Strikeforce 265 division, which is no joke. If not, he still goes down as the greatest ever in my book.


Oh yeah, the UFC needs Fedor so bad. I mean, how are they gonna still be around if they don't sign Fedor?:sarcastic12:
What a joke!

Anyways, Fedor will go down in history as one of the best, there is no denying that. But the thing that is clearly not true is that everybody seems to think he's the best in the world right now. *WRONG!* It's not entirely his fault that he's fighting less than top 10 competition, but it's ludicrous to argue that he's the current number 1. Seriously, he's not even number 1 in Strikeforce, and he *IS NOT* cleaning out their HW division, he will not fight the champ Overeem. Looking at MMAWEEKLY, which wrongly have him at 1., they have Overeem at 6 and he won't even fight him. I can't deny that he is one of the greatest in the history of MMA. But his legacy is tarnished as long as he dodges Overeem. Don't really care about him fighting in the UFC, cuz he will get beat up. I mean, come on, he was getting his ass kicked by Brett Rogers. An overweight, overrated tire mechanic was beating his ass until he closed his eye and threw a hail mary punch that knocked Rogers down and then the ref stopped the fight before Rogers was even out. That's the kind of shit that tarnishes his legacy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What a joke!*

I beg to differ on your opinion that he isn't fighting top ten fighters, all the fighters he's fought since Hong Man Choi have been top ten fighters!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> He's just going to go down as the best fighter in the world, with a big asterick next to his name. We can all agree that the best HW's are in the UFC, and Fedor isn't worried about fighting them, because there is a pretty big chance that he'd get beat.
> 
> I respect Fedor, but the fact that the UFC has offered him a ton of money, and a chance to fight the best, I could care less about ever seeing him fight again.
> 
> ...



We can all agree that he isnt worried about fighting for the UFC.

I dont think that we can all agree that THAT reason is that he is afraid to get beat. I think it the truth couldnt be further from that statement.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

streetpunk08 said:


> Why does the UFC need Fedor? The UFC's primary marketed audiences are North America and the UK, most fans that aren't hardcore into MMA which are the minority dont care about Fedor. Chris Leben is probably a bigger PPV draw than Fedor in those markets. As far as SF having a good division, they have Fedor and Overeem, Roger's is a power puncher with almost no other skills and Werdum has world class BJJ but hasnt really subbed alot of guys in MMA since Pride, I think he has 1 sub in the last 4-5 years from a guy who only has BJJ in his skillset and got KO'd by JDS in under a minute.


Wow are you underestimating the drawing power of Fedor Emilianenko. Fedor vs Lesnar is arguably the most talked-about possible matchup in this sport the last couple of years. 

Fedor is also extremely marketable. He is the 32-1 mysterious russian that finishes fights in spectacular fashion, with legends like Cro Cop, Big Nog and Coleman on his massive win list. The UFC could market the living shit out of this guy, and he is already big. The name Fedor is actually pretty well known out there already, I've noticed that a bunch of times on other boards when MMA comes up.



munkie said:


> Oh yeah, the UFC needs Fedor so bad. I mean, how are they gonna still be around if they don't sign Fedor?:sarcastic12:
> What a joke!


Then please explain why Dana went out of his way, offered Fedor "more then any other UFC fighter", and to use Danas own words "made it his obsession to get Fedor in" if he does nothing for them.

Oh, and stop being a douche.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

luckbox said:


> Wow are you underestimating the drawing power of Fedor Emilianenko. Fedor vs Lesnar is arguably the most talked-about possible matchup in this sport the last couple of years.
> 
> Fedor is also extremely marketable. He is the 32-1 mysterious russian that finishes fights in spectacular fashion, with legends like Cro Cop, Big Nog and Coleman on his massive win list. The UFC could market the living shit out of this guy, and he is already big. The name Fedor is actually pretty well known out there already, I've noticed that a bunch of times on other boards when MMA comes up.
> 
> ...


No i'm not just because YOU like Fedor doesn't mean everyone is willing to PAY 50 bucks to see him. I like Fedor but in all honesty KIMBO is a bigger draw in the USA than Fedor. Fedor against Lesnar talked about by hardcore MMA fans on THIS forum which I said is the minority of the UFC's ppv buys. Casual MMA fans dont wanna pay to see a guy they almost all dont know about. PPV draws arent a rankings system it's based on who the general public wants to pay see fight and in North America and the UK Fedor is NOT a big draw despite his record and abilities.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

streetpunk08 said:


> No i'm not just because YOU like Fedor doesn't mean everyone is willing to PAY 50 bucks to see him. I like Fedor but in all honesty KIMBO is a bigger draw in the USA than Fedor. Fedor against Lesnar talked about by hardcore MMA fans on THIS forum which I said is the minority of the UFC's ppv buys. Casual MMA fans dont wanna pay to see a guy they almost all dont know about. PPV draws arent a rankings system it's based on who the general public wants to pay see fight and in North America and the UK Fedor is NOT a big draw despite his record and abilities.


I'll tell you what, you make a card with Chris Leben in the Main Event, i'll take Fedor and see who gets the more buys.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

luckbox said:


> I'll tell you what, you make a card with Chris Leben in the Main Event, i'll take Fedor and see who gets the more buys.


Lets put Rampage in a main event and put Fedor in a main event and see who gets more buys.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lets put Rampage in a main event and put Fedor in a main event and see who gets more buys.


I see Rampage as the second biggest draw in MMA only behind Lesnar, so I don't know what you are trying to say. I'm not saying Fedor is the biggest draw to the general public, cause he clearly isn't. But to compare him to someone like Chris Leben is downright hilarious.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

luckbox said:


> I'll tell you what, you make a card with Chris Leben in the Main Event, i'll take Fedor and see who gets the more buys.


I bet the Leben-Bisping free card a year and a half ago came close if not outdrew Fedor. I live in America and go to bars every card and very rarely does anyone in any bar actually know who Fedor is. It doesnt mean Fedor sucks it means he is not that popular with casual UFC/MMA fans in the markets the UFC gets most of their ppv buys and revenues from. WITH marketing and promotion Fedor could be a big draw but as it is now he isnt even close to being one of the bigger draws in the primary markets the UFC targets. Japan is a different story but the UFC doesn't care about the Japaneese market right now.


It has zero to do with Leben and everything to do with him being on TUF and his antics on TUF. TUF fighters are generally big draws to the mainstream American public as crazy as it sounds since most of them suck as fighters. Rampage is a big draw but I believe GSP is behind Lesnar at the moment as the top two draws for the UFC in the North American market.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

> the actions and behavior of some of the fighters in the UFC. It takes away from the sport


hmmm :confused02:. I wonder how he thought about the Diaz/Miller mele?

Fedor will definitely be considered as one of the greatest in the history of the sport. He beat the who's who in Pride and has always found a way to win a match. But for anyone to claim that he is the P4P best right now is just, to put plainly, hanging on his nads. Beating the UFC exiles does not make him the best. He needs to face the very best HWs in the world right now where, unfortunately for us, most reside in the UFC. The only legit HW other than Fedor in Strikeforce currently is Overeem.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Overeem*

Then after Fedor takes out Werdum he needs to take Overeem's title!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> The only legit HW other than Fedor in Strikeforce currently is Overeem.


This is funny. OK, let's see, by the word "legit" you mean only TOP, what, 5-6 heavyweights. Certainly, now most of them are under UFC, they rest of TOP 10 aren't "legit" contenders, are they flukes or jokes? And don't forget that Sylvia, Monson, Arlovski and Randy Couture tried to left UFC for just one goal - to face Emelianenko (3 left, and the champion couldn't). Randy was the champion not long ago and even with his belt he felt like there's nothing to do in UFC, no worthy people to fight with. And now everyone seems to treat JDS, Lesnar, Velasquez like unstoppable gods of HW division. Remember, Machida seemed like a god also, then he found himself lying on the floor with bloody face asking, "WTF just happened?!" Now, Velasquez not long ago was almost stunned by Cheick "no ground game" Kongo, JDS was defenseless against Mirko's (out of his prime) left jab and Lesnar has been out of the picture for over a year now. Let's wait until UFC's big four starts fighting each other, then we'll see who the real UFC force is and who only wants to be. And when he puts a nice impressive winning streak as the champion, then I'll put him above Fedor in my rankings myself, assuming, of course, that Fedor will start fighting less skilled fighters after he manages to defeat Werdum and Overeem. Until then, Fedor's victory over Werdum will save his #1 spot in HW division not matter who wins on UFC 116. And Dana White will still be trying to get Emelianenko inside his cage.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Brock Lesnar should go to strikeforce if anything. He has the money, and is fighting for competition anyways. 

Why the **** would Fedor go to an org just to fight a 4-1 fighter? Who's wins are over Soo, heath, and a decent (Not top 5 fighter).

Stop listening to anyone over at Zuffa.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> Brock Lesnar should go to strikeforce if anything. He has the money, and is fighting for competition anyways.
> 
> Why the **** would Fedor go to an org just to fight a 4-1 fighter? Who's wins are over Soo, heath, and a decent (Not top 5 fighter).
> 
> Stop listening to anyone over at Zuffa.



God only knows that i tryed to explain it like that.. i guess Fedor should be over the hill cause UFC shows interest to sign him by insulting him wherever they can (one person does it all the time)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Insulting*

Well Kimbo was insulted by Dana alot and he still joined the UFC, via the Ultimate Fighter!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> Brock Lesnar should go to strikeforce if anything. He has the money, and is fighting for competition anyways.
> 
> Why the **** would Fedor go to an org just to fight a 4-1 fighter? Who's wins are over Soo, heath, and a decent (Not top 5 fighter).
> 
> Stop listening to anyone over at Zuffa.


Lesnar is not the only HW in the UFC. There are people like JDS, Cain and Carwin who are rocketing through the HW rankings. Fighters such as Mir who is always dangerous. You have srtikers like Duffee and Kongo lurking in the division. Then you have rematches such as Cro Cop (if he fights again) and Nog. 

This isn't about Fedor coming to just fight Lesnar. This is about him stepping up, and fighting the best of the best today, and not trying to convince people that being the best of the past proves that he is still the best of the present somehow. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lesnar*

Well you can't be the King of the present unless you clean out the division, which Lesnar hasn't done cause the only guys he's beat in the UFC are Frank Mir, Heath Herring, and Randy Couture who is now fighting at lightheavyweight!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Kimbo was insulted by Dana alot and he still joined the UFC, via the Ultimate Fighter!


So just sign FEDOR to TUF!! We all know that he need to prove himself.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well you can't be the King of the present unless you clean out the division, which Lesnar hasn't done cause the only guys he's beat in the UFC are Frank Mir, Heath Herring, and Randy Couture who is now fighting at lightheavyweight!


But when it comes to HW fighters, who is the king of the present? The UFC's HW division has a few seemingly unstoppable up and comers, a very solid base, and very good top contenders, but they are all so mixed up right now that I don't consider any of them to be the King of the HW's yet. Then we have Fedor who I considered the best back when he was fighting all of the top contenders, and although he has fought some top guys, I don't feel as if he is doing as much as he used to. The rest of the fighters in the SF HW division are solid, but none of which I consider the best.

I don't think there is a king of the HW's right now. Nobody in the UFC has cleaned out their division, but Fedor has not cleaned up the best of today either.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Kimbo was insulted by Dana alot and he still joined the UFC, via the Ultimate Fighter!


So was Brock. Dana called his debut in K-1 a joke, and Sherdog a joke because they covered a "Freakshow" fight.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Lesnar is not the only HW in the UFC. There are people like JDS, Cain and Carwin who are rocketing through the HW rankings. Fighters such as Mir who is always dangerous. You have srtikers like Duffee and Kongo lurking in the division. Then you have rematches such as Cro Cop (if he fights again) and Nog.
> 
> This isn't about Fedor coming to just fight Lesnar. This is about him stepping up, and fighting the best of the best today, and not trying to convince people that being the best of the past proves that he is still the best of the present somehow. It doesn't work like that.


If Fedor retires in two fights, fighting Overeem and Barnett, he would be fighting the best as far as I'm concerned. Those fighters are unproven.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> If Fedor retires in two fights, fighting Overeem and Barnett, he would be fighting the best as far as I'm concerned. Those fighters are unproven.


I disagree. The problem is that everyone is still riding on Fedor's wins over the best back when Cro Cop and Nog were the best. Now fighters like Cro Cop and Nog are being beaten by the fighters and the new up and comers in the UFC. Who is to say that it wouldn't happen to Fedor? I can't make an accurate judgement because I would have to see it first, but like it or not, that is a very valid question.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> If Fedor retires in two fights, fighting Overeem and Barnett, he would be fighting the best as far as I'm concerned. Those fighters are unproven.


Josh Barnett is hardly even relevant at this point and not worthy of being considered one of the best. 2 suspensions for PED's and his last 5 fights were against Mighty Mo (a kickboxer), Gilbert Yvel (not that good), Pedro Rizzo (who happens to be fighting Ken Shamrock soon), Jeff Monson (good opponent but not a top 10 HW) and Hidehiko Yoshida (who quite frankly is a terrible fighter).


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

People are so ridiculous with this stuff.

*On Brock:*
He's a 4-1 fighter, okay, why would Fedor have to sign with an Org just to fight him? It should be the opposite. Brock has money, he's fighting for sport mostly, I think he should follow Fedor around. The dude has beaten Soo, a fighter that would be considered a "Can" by most posters on this board. I like Soo, but you cannot use a win over him to add on your ranking. Brock has beaten heath, who many consider a lesser fighter since the days he was running around Saitama Super Arena in a trench coat, and tie-dyed hair. You cannot use this win to hype him up. So who are we left with? An over 40 fighter in Randy Couture, who is highly overrated his last few years. And Frank Mir, someone I never thought was top five once in his career, but still a good fighter. Brock is 1-1 with him...

Yes, Brock is on the come up, but he is not there yet. I suspect once he rallies off some more wins, spends more time in the ring, he might be considered one of the best. But that's in the future, he hasn't done anything yet to warrant the status he has in the sport right now.

*On Fedor:*
Fedor is the number one ranked fighter. He has beaten top 10 guys these last few years, and can probably retire fighting top 10 guys even outside of the UFC. His career is set in stone as far as I'm concerned - even with a loss to Werdum.

Would I like to see Brock fight Fedor? **** yes, I would pay for that. Two of the most hyped fighters in the sport would be a blockbuster. But if it doesn't happen, I wouldn't be too sad. Fights I want to happen sometimes don't, it's part of combat sports. Do not get your panties in a bunch. 

*On the Fans:*
Somewhere along the way fans started looking at the sport like it was regular sports (Non-combat). Most fans look at orgs as if they were sports teams. "OMG, UFC is TEh Greatest", "DREam, looK at the Pageantry and shit. UFC posters suck". For ****'s sake, MMA was not meant to be viewed in this way. Just become a fan of the sport, don't let this ORG divide get to you. They're great fights everywhere, in different countries, and in different orgs.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

DropKick said:


> Hidehiko Yoshida (who quite frankly is a terrible fighter).


You don't know shit, son.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't think Overeem is all that great either. It seems as if everytime he fights a top fighter, he loses. He had a no contest with Cro Cop, he lost to Shogun twice, Big Nog twice, Arona, Liddell, and Werdum. His notable wins are 2 wins over Belfort who has been veyr inconsistent over the years, Brett Rogers who is a worse version of Overeem, and Paul Buentello who hasn't really done much either.

Overeem is a good fighter, but he does not fair too well when he starts facing top competition.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> You don't know shit, son.


Whatever, keep on believing having wins over Japanese cans makes you a good fighter.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I recognize Fedor as the best HW ever, and perhaps the best MMA fighter of all time. 

However, there are more, and better HWs in MMA than ever before. Before there was the standing only CC, there was the take a beating and sub guys Big Nog, there was Tim Sylvia, there was Mark Coleman. NOW, we have guys that have good all around games, or guys like Lesnar that are not only huge, but amongst the most athletic in the division. Guys with serious wrestling skills but not 42 like Coleman was. We have guys with BJJ liek Mir and JDS to a point. We have strikers like Overeem and JDS, and power like Carwin. These guys all bring more developed games than a Tim Sylvia, Big Nog, or CC of the old days. 

Fedor understands this.

I'm am not saying I think he is afraid of them, but I do think he is protectful of his record. By now he has made money. He will do many others things after his MMA career. He is still getting paid well. 

It is a joke to think that Werdum who was KO'd by JDS (a young JDS, who was new to the UFC) is on the same level as the top 4-5 UFC HWs.

My only grudge with Fedor is his lack of desire to fight and test himself against the best. Where Randy, Chuck, Hendo, and others still are trying to fight the best guys out there going into their 40s. 

If Fedor is looking to end his career on top, and against many guys he "should" beat...that is fine. He has had his career and it was great...but don't sit and bash the UFC and act as if Werdum and SFs HWs are the cream of teh crop. Just be silent like you have always been.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

DropKick said:


> Whatever, keep on believing having wins over Japanese cans makes you a good fighter.


20% of Brock Lesnar's career are wins over Korean "Cans", bro.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

DrunkInsomniac said:


> 20% of Brock Lesnar's career are wins over Korean "Cans", bro.


Brock would never lose to guys like James Thompsom, bro.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*James Thompsom*

Like that would ever happen, Brock has gotten past freakshows!


----------

